# wiring schematic 4 western pro plow



## spunmister (Dec 3, 2002)

Looking for a wiring schematic for a Western Pro plow.
I'm installing a new harness on a '94 Chev Silverado 2500.
Can anyone fax me a copy? I'm new to this site and would appreciate the help.


----------



## Mac (Jan 24, 2001)

Check your plowsite email


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

I am also looking for a wiring schematic/diagram. A neighbor is selling me a plow and mount with no wiring for the truck.

TIA


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Check the western site that is where i got my owners manual (downloaded)


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

spunmister - welcome to Plowsite !

If you haven't already got one,let me know,and I'll fire one off tommorow when I get back into the office.

Noticed your from Toronto.Where abouts are you located ?


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Your best bet is to talk to Garagekeeper on this site. He is a qualified Western Tech.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Western and Fisher have all of their detailed manuals & schematics at their respective web sites for perusing or to download.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

This should cover what you need.In this day and age we no longer need paper or books,it all on the internet. 

Electrical schematics


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Some manufacturers give out CDs along with the tech manuals as well. Nice to have it on the internet though. Just shows you the good use of technology.


----------

